# Rude Angler Report



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Thought you'd be interested in this report I saw.

Rudee Tours BAD EXPERIENCE
« Thread Started on Today at 9:37am » 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fellow Anglers, I had a bad experience that I am willing and more than likely to post. I called the Rudee Tours line to book a Charter for a head boat. I made a suggestion that I would pay ahead to reserve my spot. The lady at the booth said ver the phone that my spot on the boat would be locked in once I buy a ticket. Not on the reservation. So it was understood. Me and my father traveled nearly 130 miles from Montross, VA to fish 2 hours+ driving. We got there around 3:20AM. We seen guys walking on the pier with rods, coolers, and other gear. They were just loading up this one boat. The girl at the fishing center said there was like 2 or 3 boats. Well how did I know which one was our boat. I walked onto the pier and seen a NO TRESSPASSING sign. The captain was not on the boat yet. At 4 AM me and my dad proceeded to the ticket booth. About that time the Captain and a guy that worked in the store came in. We waited about 5-10 minutes and there were still people loading up this boat. Well there was not exactly a line...There were 2 lines in the form of a T. Who was first? My dad went into the store to ask questions. He then called me in and asked me what the girl at the center said to me. I told the captain that the spots on the boat were by the order the tickets were sold. That was not the case. His reply was "that's the way they been doing it." That was tottalt opposite of what the reservation lady said. I was pissed and so I left and we drove back 2+ hours home. Needless to say I will not be back. The Rudee Tour Fleet in my opinion is the most unorganized group of fishing Charters I have ever witnessed. Oh yeah, how about the liability of the people if they got hurt on his boat, on the pier, or boat sabotage. Remember the sign said NO TRESSPASSING. So basically I had to break the law to get my spot on the boat. Also how about the liability towards the captain and safety of the anglers. How about the privacy and security of the other Captain's boats. No respect at all towards them at all.

While fishing the Continental Shelf in NC, They way it was done was. You get there early and get your ticket. You pay the day of the trip and reserve just as Rudee Tours does. Only thing is the boat boarding is done in order of the ticket sale which makes more sense and also reserves are taken first. Why can't these guys learn that. 

In a nutshell, it just comes to show that being a good law abiding citizen does not pay I guess sometimes huh. Well I hope anybody else has better luck than me. As for me I will never endorse or fish with the Rudee Tour fleet evr again. Thanks Rudee Tours for the most frustrating first time aboard the fleet....Oh I forgot I never boarded. 


Kris Johnson
Bass Tournament Angler
and AnglersResource.org angler


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

So he got conflicting information. People are wrong sometimes. No reason to get this ticked off about it. There's got to be something more than this, or the guy is just looking to complain about something.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I agree with Terry; I think there's a lot more to the story.

The "lady at the booth" just happens to be a very close friend to my family and I can tell you she wouldn't knowingly mislead anyone for any reason. If there is an opportunity to improve the Charter arrangements at Rudee I'm sure they'll make them but they aren't mind readers; if this guy just blew off the trip without a word they figured him as a no show. (happens every day)

It takes a lot of folks to pull off a large scale Charter business such as Rudee, OI, Hatteras, etc and most of the parties act pretty much independantly (sp) of the others once the charter is booked. This might have been a case of a break in communication, the right questions not being asked, a skipper or mate running late, etc. I've never stepped on a Charter boat out of Rudee without a mate or skipper there.

I have had numerous charters out of Rudee and all without a hitch, I hope the gentleman calls them to express his feelings and gives them another chance.

The fellow probably missed a good trip, most of the trips I've been on have put us on some great pullage and good groceries.

Walt


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Agreed, I've taken my family out of Rudee on Head Boats a few times, w/ no problems. The six pack fleet runs just fine as well.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

If I had driven 2 hours with my father, expecting a day of fishing...only to have that ruined by someone's error, I would have been extremely upset also. I like the fact that he was able to vent his frustrations for all the readers. That way, if I or any other reader wanted to rent a spot...I would know what to look for. 

Sorry you had a bad experience.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I won't ride with them either...I took and paid for 9 for a chance at flatties...did everything they said...called the night before, asked when I paid, etc...I was assured we were going to fish the cbbt...had the bait($40)...I was gonna show my family some big flatties...left the dock and we were not heading in the right direction...ended up on OV bar fishing CROAKER...when I "asked" WTH I was told we go to the fish...the kids had fun, the mate didn't know what a baby shark was...I worked the head boats as a mate...this guy was a moron...do they have a lack of communication...YES...MY ride was in 2004...cost me almost $300 for a croaker trip when we would have been happy on the pier...JMO


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Please understand that I posted this report from another angler to help the board. Walt D, If you know the parties in question might help to forward the info. I've been interested personnally in taking this headboat trip. I haven't taken it before. Sounds like a commo problem to me, but I understand this guys frustrations. :fishing:Greg


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Resolved!!! Thank You Capt. Keller 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I actually got a response from Dr. Julie Ball and contact with Capt. Keller. We talked like grown men and got an understanding. He actually heard my plea and we worked things out for a next trip. Yeah I was frustrated but he wants my business and I am glad I can take this as a learning experience. Now that this is out of the way. All new people fishing the Rudee Angler be there and be ready because that is the procedure that has been going on for quite some time. The only thing is I really resent the negative comments about me and being a tournement angler, and that was really a personal attack. I stated the facts and my opinion. I handled myself with the Capt. accordingly and got it all straight. I never once personally attacked the Captain and his abilities nor the anglers that fish the boat. So I am thankful for the resolution but anybody that has personally attacked me because I am in the fog as far as operations you really need to look at yourself. Thank you all that have given me pointers and help. Hopefully we can have a great time on a great boat.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Two ways to look at this. I went about
2 years ago and made the same call 
and got the same information. Got there
early (3:30 am) since it was my first
trip on the boat. I saw the same thing
the OPP saw. People were loading the
boat before anybody was there. What
did I do? I put my stuff on the boat...
When the ticket office openned I got my
ticket and went fishing. 

OK so he was a lil pissed about not
getting a spot he wanted...SO HE LEFT????
I could see if the boat was sold out and 
he could not get on but he left on his own
in a hissy fit.

That is 100% on him and very childish.


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Talapia, 

Understand however what if someone wasn't capable of jumping on board and putting his gear where he wanted. Seems to me that they need to improve their system of boarding. At the very least better communicate the system to everyone with a sign and tell them how it works on the phone. :fishing:Greg


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

glantier said:


> Talapia,
> 
> Understand however what if someone wasn't capable of jumping on board and putting his gear where he wanted. Seems to me that they need to improve their system of boarding. At the very least better communicate the system to everyone with a sign and tell them how it works on the phone. :fishing:Greg


I agree, but to say that alone ruined his
trip is way over the top. He left on his
own when he could have gone fishing
with his dad. PB fishing is not charter
boat fishing. You have to be a lot more
flexible.


----------



## catchoftheday (Feb 15, 2008)

If you haven't already you should all read the whole post on tidalfish.com. I think this guy finally got a clue after almost a week of people telling him how he should have handled the situation instead of trying to create drama over the internet about it. This is just a lesson in ASKING QUESTIONS before having a meltdown over something that could have been prevented. I understand the guys' frustration to a small degree, but he also had no reason to get so worked up about a HEADBOAT. I mean honestly. Come on now..


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

glad things have changed...get the stern...lol


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Back of the head boat's overrated anyway......


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Carolina Rebel said:


> Back of the head boat's overrated anyway......


IMO that says it all. Back of the boat is the back of the boat... no big deal (except for when a bunch of newbies are on the side rail hooking lines left, right, underneath...man do I despise a trip that is ruined by this non-sense.)

Did you ask to buy a ticket on the phone? Respectable headboats, when they know they'll have enough people to make it a go (depending on season) will sell a ticket on the phone, but they'll make clear if there ain't enough people then they won't make the trip. Use a credit card.

Frankly those who hop the line and block the rail are about as ignorant as a bath in pig crap. Seems ignorance is accepted these days; it's all about greed.

My opinion is a class outfit won't have these problems. Set up a ticket line; gee whiz I take a number at the deli. I wouldn't be interested in this particular crew, don't fit my view. Thanks for the input. Fishing is supposed to be fun, not a situation where the old or young are disregarded.

Seems that things are moving towards hostility in all regards. Did anyone ever think to ask how old his father is? Total lack of reasonableness.


----------

